# 48' road gap



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q92/feanaro1313/NProadgap2-2-1043.jpg


can anyone put all these together into one photo for me?


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Sweet sweet jump bro, gotta be happy with that.....


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

where is that?


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

I know it kind of sucks, but I literally spent less than 4 minutes doing this:


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

LOL, you crack me up...Nice hit.
I see Elliot there, did he hit it?


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

Am I going to be the first to doubt the 48'? Also not entirely sure about the "road" bit but meh.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Dheorl said:


> Am I going to be the first to doubt the 48'? Also not entirely sure about the "road" bit but meh.


where's RTW on this one???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice one !!!

whats Elliot up to??


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> where's RTW on this one???


RTW?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

Rick the Welder, there was a big fiasco in the intense forum where they got into a size argument. 

Anyway, the camera angle isn't perfect, but if you assume the bike has around a 47 inch WB, you can tell there probably isn't any tire overlap save in the first shot or two (and I kind of doubt even that given then angle) and it spreads out a fair amount towards the end, its at least 36 feet, and probably closer to 44+ 

48 might be pushing it, but probably not by a whole lot. It looks pretty big to me. 

Anyway, good work on the jump, looks sick.

edit: yes, I'm a dork, I know.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Let me get out that protractor to measure.



Or I could just give props where they're due. That sounds easier.


MAD PROPZ


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

Who cares about the size ont his one?
That is some big raod gappage. Finally someone has posted up some impressive pics on here.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

hahahahahaha, just cuz you are too afraid to hit something half that size u have to doubt a merasurement. tape measures dont lie. and the first time we hit it we made it more like a 60' gap. we went a little too fast the first time.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

So sick! Major props bro!


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Frickin sick dude!
48' or not, that's balls!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

You are a mad man fearano, very impressive.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Dheorl said:


> Am I going to be the first to doubt the 48'? Also not entirely sure about the "road" bit but meh.


Fearano doesn't lie. I've the seen the gaps/tape measures he's claimed.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

08nwsula said:


> I know it kind of sucks, but I literally spent less than 4 minutes doing this:


Good job!

That's just sick!


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

feanaro said:


> hahahahahaha, just cuz you are too afraid to hit something half that size u have to doubt a merasurement. tape measures dont lie. and the first time we hit it we made it more like a 60' gap. we went a little too fast the first time.


Really...

Anyways, I was doubting the measurement because of where it looked like the landing was to me, different angles may give me a different opinion.

Do you measure it by just pulling the tape from top to bottom, or do you estimate the angle and do a bit of trig?


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Sick!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Agreed - even if it is not 48' that is SICK


----------



## TMR (Dec 3, 2005)

hee hee hee. my palms just got swetty.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool jump and pics. But don't try to back it up with tape measurements - you'd have to take a lot of short measurements and be an old school land surveyor to get anywhere near close. Just say it's a big a$$ step down, with approximate distances. :thumbsup:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Man, that's a HUGE gap no matter how you measure it. The side view gives a better feel for the size, as well as the road part


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

*Sick*

That is absolutely SICK! Props to the rider! Is that a Intense 951 btw?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

TMR said:


> hee hee hee. my palms just got swetty.


typical....he is always uping the ante


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Forget the measurement, that is damn big by anyones standard! Good work!


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

just christ. you are the coolest woodshop teach alive. I have always looked around that spot over there and there are a lot of cool road gaps. There could be some cool stuff of the back side of the mountain too! Dude that is freakin insanely huge!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow....this up's the ante for sure....after those "Red bull 15ft drop" pics a while back, this one is another level up....will we have to have to wait for the Rampage before seeing anything bigger now?

HUGE BALLS!!!!!


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

danglingmanhood said:


> That is absolutely SICK! Props to the rider! Is that a Intense 951 btw?


yes, it is a 951


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

Dheorl said:


> Really...
> 
> Anyways, I was doubting the measurement because of where it looked like the landing was to me, different angles may give me a different opinion.
> 
> Do you measure it by just pulling the tape from top to bottom, or do you estimate the angle and do a bit of trig?


I lick my finger to check the wind, throw a rock at the landind and start counting. once it hits the ground i calculate the coriolis effect on the rock before I get out my sextant to make sure the big dipper is still in the correct place. then I usually get out my math book to refresh my memory on 2 + 2 and then I just ask a little bird how far it looks to him when he flies over it. the blue birds are usually truthfull, just watch out for thoes crows!!!!!!


----------



## COLIN M (Mar 26, 2009)

FEANARO, MAD PROPS that is huge great pics like the avatar one too.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

crazyjohnny said:


> just christ. you are the coolest woodshop teach alive. I have always looked around that spot over there and there are a lot of cool road gaps. There could be some cool stuff of the back side of the mountain too! Dude that is freakin insanely huge!!!!!!!!!!


Is there some smaller stuff that maybe a barely capable mortal could hit?


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

feanaro said:


> I lick my finger to check the wind, throw a rock at the landind and start counting. once it hits the ground i calculate the coriolis effect on the rock before I get out my sextant to make sure the big dipper is still in the correct place. then I usually get out my math book to refresh my memory on 2 + 2 and then I just ask a little bird how far it looks to him when he flies over it. the blue birds are usually truthfull, just watch out for thoes crows!!!!!!


Probably closer to 49' if you used that method


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

08nwsula said:


> I know it kind of sucks, but I literally spent less than 4 minutes doing this:


looks great! thank you


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

hozzerr1 said:


> LOL, you crack me up...Nice hit.
> I see Elliot there, did he hit it?


yes, Elliot hit it as well


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Is there some smaller stuff that maybe a barely capable mortal could hit?


hahaha. you would have to make it but Im sure there are some smaller gaps you could make. That one is just mental.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

crazyjohnny said:


> hahaha. you would have to make it but Im sure there are some smaller gaps you could make. That one is just mental.


Like in the 20-25x10 or smaller range?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

feanaro said:


> yes, Elliot hit it as well


is sweaty palmed TMR next???


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

Makes my 25 foot step-down look like a warm-up!!

those doubting the 'size' here - hahahha (that aint no pinkbike 48 ft)


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt 891 said:


> those doubting the 'size' here - hahahha (that aint no pinkbike 48 ft)


I argee 100%
If you have ever tried posting pics of yourself or a friend going big,
you would know how hard it is to capture the true size of what you doing...

thats huge....nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

feanaro said:


> I lick my finger to check the wind, throw a rock at the landind and start counting. once it hits the ground i calculate the coriolis effect on the rock before I get out my sextant to make sure the big dipper is still in the correct place. then I usually get out my math book to refresh my memory on 2 + 2 and then I just ask a little bird how far it looks to him when he flies over it. the blue birds are usually truthfull, just watch out for thoes crows!!!!!!


So basically you can't do trig and just pull the tape from top to bottom.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

08nwsula said:


> I know it kind of sucks, but I literally spent less than 4 minutes doing this...


That gap is worth you spending a bit more! :thumbsup:

C'mon man, do it properly for him....do the contours of each layer etc....(and there's a nice challenge with the moving cars in the background...  ).

If I had a clue how, I'd do it. That hit is worth a nice shots-in-sequence poster.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got a bowling bag if you need something to carry your balls around in.

Nice style too


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Did you guys get video of this at all?


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Did you guys get video of this at all?


yes, got vid and will post as soon as I can


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

Dheorl said:


> So basically you can't do trig and just pull the tape from top to bottom.


no, I dont even know how to read a tape measure. I have my friends measure it for me


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

feanaro said:


> yes, got vid and will post as soon as I can


Cool, I wanna see the landing.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

feanaro said:


> no, I dont even know how to read a tape measure. I have my friends measure it for me


*HOMESKOOLER* !!!! told u lack of edmunication


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

feanaro said:


> no, I dont even know how to read a tape measure. I have my friends measure it for me


Maybe they're just being kind when they tell you the distance


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

.................


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

rickthewelder said:


> I was probably busy welding more 951's that you and your boys said you could'nt hit big drops on,
> And banging your old girlfriend when I was'nt welding 951's that you and your boys said you could'nt hit big drops on........
> Any more questions ?
> 
> RTW.


yea, who exactly are you trying to impress by talking like a tough guy know it all?


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

feanaro said:


> yea, who exactly are you trying to impress by talking like a tough guy know it all?


I'm nobody.
Check your pm's
RTW.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

rickthewelder said:


> I'm nobody.
> Check your pm's
> RTW.


Hey Christian,
My name is Rick.I welded your last 2 bikes.
I was told you are going to kick my ass, by your friend Bob McIntyre.
So, come kick it tomorrow @ Fontana.
I will be there @ about 9'oclock.
Rain or shine.
I'll be in a goldish looking Tacoma, with a works 951 in the back.
My cell is 951-956-9498. 
If you can't find me, call me.
I'll meet you wherever you want, you need to get this done, and I'm game.
Cya tomorrow.
RTW.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

feanaro said:


> Hey Christian,
> My name is Rick.I welded your last 2 bikes.
> I was told you are going to kick my ass, by your friend Bob McIntyre.
> So, come kick it tomorrow @ Fontana.
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

feanaro said:


> Hey Christian,
> My name is Rick.I welded your last 2 bikes.
> I was told you are going to kick my ass, by your friend Bob McIntyre.
> So, come kick it tomorrow @ Fontana.
> ...


I said I was going to kick your ass.....Kristian doesn't pick on old middle age dudes like us


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

....What the sh*t? This thread is already in the gutter, I like where this is going.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> I'm nobody.
> Check your pm's
> RTW.


I'm amazed that jeff steber hasn't fired you yet. You take unprofessionalism to a whole new low, that cant be good publicity for intense. I know internet forums are a joke but your acting like a little kid. That and learn to align frames before, during, and after welding so they're not fvcking crooked.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF? What happened to the thread? Weren't we getting stoked on 48' road gaps in this one?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

feanaro said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


Looks like he is calling you out.


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

that is what I had intended this thread to be untill RTW started talking sh!t AGAIN. he can talk all he wants. I am happy with my jump. If you dont want to believe my measurements or talk crap about me personally, you go right ahead. I jumped it, I know how big it is. Maybe if RTW didnt want me to post his cell # on the internet, he should have thought about that before he opened his mouth. we all know SMT has a big mouth and says a bunch of crap. if RTW wants to believe what SMT told him than that is his problem. I have better things to do than safely sit behind my computer and threaten the person who welded my bike together. Yea RTW you get a pay check because people like me buy Intense frames and you thank me by insulting me. Very grown up of you! Ill be sure to send Mr. Intense a P.M. and thank him for all the wonderfull support his employees give me.

RTW, provide me with a very heart felt public apology and I will gladly erase your number. . . . . . . . . look foreward to hearing from you!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

The story going around is that you said you were going to kick his butt. Dont get mad at me its just the story being told.


----------



## Bikesair (Feb 20, 2006)

Dheorl said:


> So basically you can't do trig and just pull the tape from top to bottom.


Your an idiot, if I may say it politely. Certainly no engineer thats for sure.

BTW that is a bad ass gap dude. I would love to be able to do that : )


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Bikesair said:


> Your an idiot, if I may say it politely. Certainly no engineer thats for sure.
> 
> BTW that is a bad ass gap dude. I would love to be able to do that : )


 _You're_ going to want to check _your_ spelling if _you're_ going to go around calling people idiots. :thumbsup:

Especially when your title is "Go back to school".


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow, does seeing fearano out due everyone on this board suddenly turn this into a d*ck measuring contest or something? Very sad, you're all just making yourselves look bad.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Wow, does seeing fearano out due everyone on this board suddenly turn this into a d*ck measuring contest or something? Very sad, you're all just making yourselves look bad.


Well yeah. We got demolished in the ball size competition. What are we supposed to do?


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

ENOUGH, let's see the video


----------



## JSUN (Jun 22, 2004)

I wanna see a fight already. :madmax:


----------



## Dheorl (Oct 18, 2008)

Bikesair said:


> Your an idiot, if I may say it politely. Certainly no engineer thats for sure.


No, I'm not an engineer. I don't see how that's relevant. I have quite a bit of engineering knowledge and am starting a physics degree this year though, so if you want to mention something specifically relevant then by all means do and I should be able to understand what your trying to say.


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

dude that is freakin huge!


----------



## ductape98 (Dec 19, 2008)

hey i got it a little better than the guy before. if u look at the bike tires and the cars it is a little better. if you have any more then send them to me it only took 10 min. or if u want this in higher quality u can pm me the pics


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

feanaro said:


> Hey Christian,
> My name is Rick.I welded your last 2 bikes.
> I was told you are going to kick my ass, by your friend Bob McIntyre.
> So, come kick it tomorrow @ Fontana.
> ...


This guy fails at life. hahaha. hopefully an entire mob beats the crap out of him at fontana. I would find that quite amusing.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

ductape98 said:


> hey i got it a little better than the guy before. if u look at the bike tires and the cars it is a little better. if you have any more then send them to me it only took 10 min. or if u want this in higher quality u can pm me the pics


Hey that looks much better! Maybe loose the 3rd frame altogether (the 2nd airborne frame), that would solve the overlapping tires problem completely...? And maybe even also the very first frame (where you can only see the front wheel). Just a tought...


----------



## ductape98 (Dec 19, 2008)

Iceman2058 said:


> Hey that looks much better! Maybe loose the 3rd frame altogether (the 2nd airborne frame), that would solve the overlapping tires problem completely...? And maybe even also the very first frame (where you can only see the front wheel). Just a tought...


here ya go. and a few more changes:thumbsup:


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

Ductape98, looks awesome! thank you


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I actually started doing just that, and got distracted.... very nice job on that one.


----------



## FA-Q (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice pics!
Kinda weird reading all the way thru, not sure how all this turned into a bunch of jr.-high-school type threatening and posturing,:skep: but that's a big gap, props...:thumbsup:


----------



## andrewnielson (Jun 26, 2008)

Video! Video! Video!


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

andrewnielson said:


> Video! Video! Video!


I know, I keep saying the same thing to both of my friends that were there taking video. Yup, I had two video cameras going and I still dont have the clips. Sorry for the wait, Im just as anxious as you are to see it:madman:


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> Wow, does seeing fearano out due everyone on this board suddenly turn this into a d*ck measuring contest or something? Very sad, you're all just making yourselves look bad.


I will say this, Fearno consistantly outdoes everyone on the forum. It's actually pretty ridiculous. Seeing him ride in photo's is cool. But in person you wonder whats it's like to be a ninja on a bike... He builds retarded lines and makes them look like he's out on an xc ride.. This isn't pinkbike gentleman.... Save the sh!t talk for that forum, that gap is stupid huge and he hit it.. we didn't :madman:


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Dynamatt said:


> I will say this, Fearno consistantly outdoes everyone on the forum. It's actually pretty ridiculous. Seeing him ride in photo's is cool. But in person you wonder whats it's like to be a ninja on a bike... He builds retarded lines and makes them look like he's out on an xc ride.. This isn't pinkbike gentleman.... Save the sh!t talk for that forum, that gap is stupid huge and he hit it.. we didn't :madman:


That's a fact. I've seen some of the lines he's built, and I'll be honest, Unless DHIDIOT pointed them out to me, I wouldn't have even of thought them to be real rideable lines, total insanity. I think the best part is how he allegedly hits scorpion (a 25-28ft drop) on just his normal daily run down his home trail. I can't wait to see him ride in person.


----------



## panama (Mar 4, 2004)

Respect Man!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

rickthewelder said:


> I was probably busy welding more 951's that you and your boys said you could'nt hit big drops on,
> And banging your old girlfriend when I was'nt welding 951's that you and your boys said you could'nt hit big drops on........
> Any more questions ?
> 
> RTW.


classic RTW shining thru. nothing more, nothing less...

(edit) by the way, to the op, that step down is sick, no matter how it's measured...


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

You guys are late. Us Giant guys have been jumping that gap for years on 16s...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

if that last shot is real, that is absolute insanity.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> You guys are late. Us Giant guys have been jumping that gap for years on 16s...


no believe...I need vid


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

hhmmmmmm. . . . . . . . . no shadow??????? funny pic though


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Multiple strobes to remove the shadow. Really tried to make him "pop."


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

OK Cru... go ahead and post the photo of you hitting that fakie. I know you've been running a freecoaster on that pixie bike.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

HAAAAAhahahahaaaaaa oh man, classic...

RTW - Total class. I will NOT be buying another Intense frame so long as YOU are welding them! Insulting and trying to pick fights with PAYING CUSTOMERS???? Seriously?!?! Why have you not been sh!tcanned yet? Do you have ANY idea how many customers you are losing for your company? Does Steber?? You present a really pathetic argument for buying an American welded frame.

Don't let logic and reason stop you though. Carry on as normal. At least I'm enjoying this.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> HAAAAAhahahahaaaaaa oh man, classic...
> 
> RTW - Total class. I will NOT be buying another Intense frame so long as YOU are welding them! Insulting and trying to pick fights with PAYING CUSTOMERS???? Seriously?!?! Why have you not been sh!tcanned yet? Do you have ANY idea how many customers you are losing for your company? Does Steber?? You present a really pathetic argument for buying an American welded frame.
> 
> Don't let logic and reason stop you though. Carry on as normal. At least I'm enjoying this.


it is all stupid....both are acting bad......n gordon you are not buying because of FTW.....so no loss there....

*now everyone shut up and quit being off topic*

big step down...hella big...props to K-man


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I'd always consider any handmade American frame. Maybe not right now since I have a perfectly working DH bike and have another planned out, but at some point in the future. My last 4 frames have all been handmade in the US. (2 Sinisters, 1 Turner, 1 Intense) and a couple others long before those too.

Quality US made DH frames are too few and far between to be making that kind of a name for yourself.


----------



## 69nites (Aug 20, 2008)

Sick. If I had a high res I'd put it in the wallpaper cycle.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> My last 4 frames have all been handmade in the US. (2 Sinisters, 1 Turner, 1 Intense)


And that's in like a 6-month time span, no joke.


----------



## kylejamers (Feb 9, 2010)

I must admit - I L'edOL hard, reading through this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Bikesair said:


> *You're* an idiot, if I may say it politely. Certainly no engineer*,* *that's* for sure.


FTFY :thumbsup:

This thread is a RIOT!

Sick photo, BTW....


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

Any video yet??


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

one friend just left for Germany without sending me the vid, the other friends computer crashed. figures! who knows when I will get it. Or maybe I will go hit it again and just use my little point and shoot vid cam. . . . . . . ill try that this weekend


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Funny thread is funny. 

Nice step down though.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

freakig tape measure nazis, it is a huge gap which many of us (me included) would **** our pants on


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Dang feanaro, huge props on that gap, you have balls my friend!

Ok, hate to keep this war going, but for clarities sake, is this the story

feanaro buys intense 951 fram welded by RTW
Frame is crooked 
feanaro has hard time getting new one? or where you stuffed round by intense?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nick_M2R said:


> Dang feanaro, huge props on that gap, you have balls my friend!
> 
> Ok, hate to keep this war going, but for clarities sake, is this the story
> 
> ...


no....no problems with bike......we had a demo 951....He hit a 27-30 foot drop....rtw said fos
on drop size but he was saying Full of skills rather then full of sh.t (don't know what is real)

that is where it started....rtw is trying to be cool now...said he smoked a rockgarden at a race,,....they both need to kiss and make up


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> rtw is trying to be cool now...said he smoked a rockgarden at a race,,....they both need to kiss and make up


...


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

Saw this shirt and I thought of this thread...it's fitting, I think...


----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## feanaro (Aug 8, 2006)

fading light and weird camera angle. you can get the idea. looks small on film. . . . . . oh well


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

feanaro said:


>


Damn. You make that look easy. Smoove.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

feanaro said:


> fading light and weird camera angle. you can get the idea. looks small on film. . . . . . oh well


Dude, first of all again the riding is fantastic. Made it look easy, and with style. Major props.

Second, that is the worse video job ever. Totally undeserving of the riding performance.

You can fix most of the problems though: it has been squashed in the wrong size/format, which really doesn't help obviously (I mean duh...!). As for the lighting, any decent video editor will allow you to tweak the image parameters....you need to increase the brightness, and probably also increase the contrast (to combat that horrible gray "film" that you will get from cranking the brightness). It will never look real pretty, but it's easy to get it to a point where you can actually see the riding....


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

dammit! you owe me new undies and some fabreez. fockin sweet jump man.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I like the bow legged steeze

dope gap, looks fun


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Film the drop from the side.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DJ Giggity said:


> Damn. You make that look easy. Smoove.


K-Man makes everything look too easy....you should see the lines this guy hits...insane


----------



## bullit44777 (May 30, 2006)

that location cracks me up, I always stare at the hill from the 76 station, good job.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

bullit44777 said:


> that location cracks me up, I always stare at the hill from the 76 station, good job.


ah man...you know fight club


----------

